# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool latest update, changelog - 10/04/2015

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Users,*  *Please check out the latest update of ChimeraTool software:*  *Latest version: 6.16.1706
 10/04/2015*      *New:*  Account menu received an updated look.Optimized to reduce bandwidth usage.Changed Lumia WP7 info methods.     *Bugfix:* Fixed issue where the spanish language translation was only partially working.Fixed Samsung exynos CPU models failing Unlock, Repair IMEI and read/write Cert above and at 4.4.2 android version.Samsung download bug fix: Fixed info panel displaying "?" for the PDA, CSC, and Phone codes at some models.Samsung spreadtrum models repair imei bugfix.      * Added Samsung Unlock / Repair IMEI*  Samsung Galaxy Core Advance - GT-I8580Samsung Galaxy Express: GT-I8730/GT-I8730T/SGH-I437/SGH-I437P/SGH-I437ZSamsung Galaxy Grand 3G TD - GT-I9128ESamsung Galaxy Mega 6.3: GT-I9200/GT-I9208/SGH-I527M/LTE - SGH-M819NSamsung Galaxy Note 2: SC-02E/SGH-T889V/LTE-GT-N7105T/LTE - SHV-E250K/LTE-SHV-E250L/LTE 64GB-SHV-E250SSamsung Galaxy Note 8.0: LTE-GT-N5120/LTE-SGH-I467/LTE-SGH-I467MSamsung Galaxy Rugby LTE - SGH-I547CSamsung Galaxy Rugby Pro - SGH-I547Samsung Galaxy S Duos 3 VE - SM-G316MSamsung Galaxy S Glide - SGH-I927Samsung Galaxy S Glide - SGH-I927RSamsung Galaxy S Relay 4G - SGH-T699Samsung Galaxy S3: SGH-I747/SGH-I747M/SGH-T999/SGH-T999L/SGH-T999N/SGH-T999V/LTE-GT-I9305N/
LTE-GT-I9305T/LTE-SC-06D/Alpha- SC-03ESamsung Galaxy S3 Mini: SM-G730A / SM-G730W8Samsung Galaxy S4:SGH-I337Z/SGH-M919N/Active-GT-I9295/Active-SGH-I537/
LTE-SGH-S970G/LTE-SHV-E300L/LTE-A-SHV-E330K/LTE-A-SHV-E330/LTE-A-SHV-E330SSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini-GT-I9190/SGH-I257/SGH-I257M/SGH-I527/LTE -GT-I9195H/
LTE-GT-I9195L/LTE-GT-I9195T/LTE-SHV-E370K/LTE-SM-S890L/
TD-LTE-GT-I9197/Duos-GT-I9192Samsung Galaxy S4: TDD LTE-GT-I9507/Zoom LTE-SM-C105Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom LTE - SM-C105Samsung Galaxy Tab - GT-P1000MSamsung Galaxy Tab 2: 10.1 4G - SGH-T779 /7.0 - GT-P3100BSamsung Galaxy Tab 3: 7.0 4G LTE-SM-T217A/7.0 4G LTE-SM-T217T/8.0 LTE-SM-T315/V-SM-T116/V-SM-T116NU      *Added Network Repair and Store/Restore Backup*   Samsung Galaxy Grand 3G TD - GT-I9128ESamsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 - GT-I9208Samsung Galaxy Note 2: SC-02E/SGH-T889V/LTE 64GB-SHV-E250SSamsung Galaxy Note 8.0: LTE-GT-N5120/LTE-SGH-I467/LTE-SGH-I467MSamsung Galaxy Rugby LTE - SGH-I547CSamsung Galaxy S Relay 4G - SGH-T699Samsung Galaxy S3 Alpha - SC-03ESamsung Galaxy S4: LTE - SHV-E300L/LTE- A -SHV-E330SSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini: LTE - SM-S890L/TD-LTE - GT-I9197Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 4G - SGH-T779     *Added Firmware Download and Update*   Samsung Fascinate 4G - SGH-T959PSamsung Galaxy A3 - SM-A300F/SM-A300YZ/Duos - SM-A300HSamsung Galaxy A5 TD-LTE Duos - SM-A5009Samsung Galaxy A7 Duos - SM-A700FDSamsung Galaxy Ace 3 Duos - GT-S7272CSamsung Galaxy Ace 4 - SM-G3139DSamsung Galaxy Core Lite 4G - SM-G3586VSamsung Galaxy Core Prime: SM-G360G/TD-LTE - SM-G360MSamsung Galaxy E5: SM-E500H / SM-E500MSamsung Galaxy E7 - SM-E700FSamsung Galaxy Exhibit 2 4G - SGH-T679Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G - SGH-T759Samsung Galaxy Exhilarate - SGH-I577Samsung Galaxy Gear - SM-V700Samsung Galaxy Golden - SHV-E400SSamsung Galaxy Grand: SHV-E270L / SHV-E275SSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime - SM-G530MUSamsung Galaxy J1 - SM-J100MUSamsung Galaxy K Zoom - SM-C115Samsung Galaxy Mega 2 - SM-G7508QSamsung Galaxy Note - SGH-I717DSamsung Galaxy Note 2: GT-N7100T/SC-02E/SGH-T889V/Duos-GT-N7102/LTE-SCH-R950/LTE-SHV-E250S/LTE-SPH-L900Samsung Galaxy Note 3: SC-01F / Neo LTE-A - SM-N750KSamsung Galaxy Note 4: SM-N9106W / LTE-A - SM-N910R4Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE - GT-N5120Samsung Galaxy Note Edge: SM-N915P / SM-N915W8Samsung Galaxy Note: LTE SC-05D/LTE-SHV-E160K/LTE-SHV-E160SSamsung Galaxy NotePRO 12.2 LTE-A - SM-P907ASamsung Galaxy Rugby - SGH-I547CSamsung Galaxy S 3 LTE - SHV-E210KSamsung Galaxy S: 4G SGH-T959/4G-SGH-T959D/4G-SGH-T959WSamsung Galaxy S Glide: SGH-I927/Glide - SGH-I927RSamsung Galaxy S2: SHW-M250K/SPH-D710BST/HD-SHV-E120K/HD LTE-SGH-I757MSamsung Galaxy S3: GT-I9308/SCH-I535PP/SCH-I939/Alpha-SC-03ESamsung Galaxy S4: GT-I9502/LTE-SCH-R970/LTE-SHV-E300L/TD-LTE-GT-I9508VSamsung Galaxy S4: Mini - SCH-I435L / SCH-R890Samsung Galaxy S5 - SM-G900R7Samsung Galaxy Tab - GT-P1000MSamsung Galaxy Tab 10.1: GT-P7500M / GT-P7500RSamsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1: SGH-T779 / 4G - SCH-I915Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0: GT-P3100B / SCH-I705Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 - GT-P5210XD1Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 7.0 LTE - SM-T237PSamsung Galaxy Tab 8.9: 4G GT-P7320/LTE-GT-P7320T/WiFi-GT-P7310Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4: SM-T320 / 3G/LTE - SM-T325 /Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4 - SM-T700      _Best regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

